# swamp series snorkle



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just picked up a brand new snorkle for my swamp XL and i was wanting to know if it makes it louder like most snorkles do. by the way i got it for 30$new in box


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

dude i have the regular swamp series with the snork and the snork makes that one louder.. the other day we went on a ride and one of the guys in our group had the XL without the snork. i couldnt even ride behind him it was so loud. way to loud for me. the snork on the XL will make it louder i would think because it made mine louder. i like my regular swamp series though:bigok:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

When I used the snork on my swamp series it was louder but also had a deeper tone. I didn't really care for it so it's no longer on the bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok........... This from the dude who had a glasspack snorkel behind a busted out HMF... is it going to be louder........ :thinking: 


:bigok: haha..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey, that was a new HMF with a glasspack snorkle :nutkick:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I think all snorkels make them much louder...I loved the way my T4 sounded but after adding the 2.5" snorkel it has turned into an ear buster...I love the insurance of the snorkel but I hate the change in sound...Life is full of compromise I guess


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I need an HMF snorkel for a regular Swamp. Where did you get it for $30? Think you can get another?

By the way, I will be posting a thread on refurbishing a regular swamp series. I broke it completley down, and guess what.....it is packed. More to follow.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

someone had it on ebay, opening bid was 30$ and i was the only bidder . its was the only one i saw


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You may have it by now wood butcher if you do then you know. Yes it makes it louder on the riders ears. Not really sure it makes it any louder to every one else around you. Does not sound as good with the snorkel on it ( the XL has a deeper tone with out it)but i don't run the snorkel for sound. Its all about the insurance baby :rockn:

I have sound clip videos loaded up in the exhaust thread of my XL with and with out the snorkel if anyone is interested in hearing the difference.


----------



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

I know this is a old thread but, I have a swamp XL and HMF says that you can remove and put on easily. Is this true? I would like to put on for deep rides and off for the tamer ones. I don't mind some work but don't want it to be a pain is the [email protected]&.Thanks.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

as long as u dont tighten the clamp to the point of distorting the pipe it will come right off


----------



## CROGERS (May 8, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

